# Recipes for maximising carbohydrate intake whilst riding.



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

I'm sure a few of you have read about the maximum amount of carbs, you can process, being around 60 g an hour. Possibly 90g an hour if you mix glucose and fructose. Above that amount you'll get a build up of undigested carbs leading to gastric ditress / stomach issues. So I've been considering what you'd need to eat on the bike to take in a max of 60g of carbs an hour.

12 jelly babies an hour. So you could eat 2 jelly babies every 10 mins and you're hitting 60g an hour
25 fruit pastiles an hour. So you could eat 4 fruit pastiles every 10 mins and you're hitting 60g an hour

Any other combinations to hit that 60g of carbs intake an hour.


----------



## Stompier (20 Dec 2019)

Bear in mind that's the 'maximum' amount - the actual 'required' amount will vary according to your own metabolism and energy expenditure. It also depends on whether you want to run a calorie deficit or not and therefore you might not want to replace like with like.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Dec 2019)

And also your genes. Eastern African athletes can process an extraordinary quantity of carbs compared to our western guts. Fascinating podcast by TrainerRoad.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2019)

And i have read that people doing a lot of distance riding can get sugar overload and have got by on savoury sausage rolls etc


----------



## derrick (20 Dec 2019)

Unless you are a pro. Just eat when your hungry.drink before you feel thirsty.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> And i have read that people doing a lot of distance riding can get sugar overload and have got by on savoury sausage rolls etc



I’m one of those. I struggle with too much sugar. There’s a theory that pork pies are good nosh for long distance. Too much protein for me. I’d prefer salted cashews or rice cakes. Occasionally I crave salted boiled eggs or salt and vinegar crisps.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Dec 2019)

derrick said:


> Unless you are a pro. Just eat when your hungry.drink before you feel thirsty.



Too late in both cases. Even for us mere mortals.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’m one of those. I struggle with too much sugar. There’s a theory that pork pies are good nosh for long distance. Too much protective n for me. I’d prefer salted cashews or rice cakes. Occasionally I crave salted boiled eggs or salt and vinegar crisps.


Im keen on flapjack sort of stuff , the cliff bars are nice and i even use the peanut flavoured trek bars , done many a long ride on those and if im going for time like a sportive then i dont use instant sugar hits like gels etc till im near the end and need a boost , of course the best fuel is a cake stop


----------



## derrick (20 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Too late in both cases. Even for us mere mortals.


That's how I do it. Have done loads of 100 mile rides . And a few bigger ones. I am a mere mortal. Even though my other half thinks I am a god.


----------



## si_c (20 Dec 2019)

Two Melton Mowbray pork pies per hour puts you just over the 60g of carbs mark - but also provides essential recovery proteins and fats.

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/254271813


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2019)

si_c said:


> Two Melton Mowbray pork pies per hour puts you just over the 60g of carbs mark - but also provides essential recovery proteins and fats.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/254271813


I have a healthy appetite and am now vegetarian but even when I was an avid carnivore I would not have been able to face eating 24 pork pies on a 12 hour bike ride! 

I largely get by on DIY energy drinks - 1/3 OJ for flavour and fructose, 2/3 water, plus 2 heaped scoops of maltodextrin powder per 3/4 litre bottle. Approximately 1 bottle for every 50 km/30-odd miles ridden. On longer rides (80+ km/50+ miles) I would add one or 2 Cokes and whatever food I fancied at cafe/shop stops.


----------



## si_c (20 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have a healthy appetite and am now vegetarian but even when I was an avid carnivore I would not have been able to face eating 24 pork pies on a 12 hour bike ride!



I'm tempted to try it, the only problem being where would you store so many pork pies?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’m one of those. I struggle with too much sugar.



Have you ever looked at the rate you've been consuming it though? I've never really looked at my rate of consumption and have that, sugar overload stage. So this weekend's 200km I intend to stick to no more than 60g of carbs per hour and see how I get on. I have some zip locks prepared, so I can see how my stomach gets on with it. I seem to have lost my little and often of years gone back.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2019)

si_c said:


> I'm tempted to try it, the only problem being where would you store so many pork pies?


Panniers.


----------



## si_c (20 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Panniers.



True dat.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Dec 2019)

si_c said:


> I'm tempted to try it, the only problem being where would you store so many pork pies?


Tum tum. Known as carb loading back in the day


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Dec 2019)

Soluble carb/iso sports drinks?


----------



## PapaZita (20 Dec 2019)

si_c said:


> I'm tempted to try it, the only problem being where would you store so many pork pies?



Sounds like the excuse I've been looking for to get a trailer.


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2019)

Cherry tomatoes are amazing steady bike fuel when you can't face another pain au chocolat or when you discover that you have inadvertently eaten your entire bar bag full of haribo in the space of 5km.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Tum tum. Known as carb loading back in the day



Pork Pies don't have that many carbs for their weight, but plenty of fat for slow burn energy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Cherry tomatoes are amazing steady bike fuel when you can't face another pain au chocolat or when you discover that you have inadvertently eaten your entire bar bag full of haribo in the space of 5km.



Interesting, would never of thought of cheery toms but hard to carry intact ?


----------



## Ian H (20 Dec 2019)

If I'm on a 600, I'll eat well the evening before, have a normal light breakfast, and stop to eat after about 100k. Then smallish meals at controls onwards (so about every 50-80k.


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Interesting, would never of thought of cheery toms but hard to carry intact ?


I was touring so had them in my bar bag. I imagine you could fit small bags of them into a jersey pocket, not more likely to be damaged than a banana would.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Pork Pies don't have that many carbs for their weight, but plenty of fat for slow burn energy.


OK - Fat Loading


----------



## figbat (20 Jan 2020)

I get by on NutriGrain bars en route plus whatever I can grab at a feed station or cafe. The bars are easy to carry, easy to eat and you can vary the flavour. They’re about 25g carbs per bar, but I tend to just eat when I feel I need it which is often less than most guides. I tend not to go balls-out though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Jan 2020)

Mod Note:
the OT posts on Keto have been moved to a new thread.


----------

